# Meine Teichvorstellung



## S.Reiner (7. März 2011)

Hallo  habe mich Hier bei Euch mal vor einigen Tagen Angemeldet. Seid dem bin ich nur noch am Lesen und auch aus dem Staunen komme ich kaum noch raus.Habe selber seit einigen Jahren einen Teich und bis Heute ist auch eigendlich alles Bestens .Möchte (muss) aber dieses Jahr mal alles Vergrössern weiss nur noch nicht wie .Es ist nicht einfach für die Zukunft zu Planen .Aber durch dieses Forum habe ich nun eine Ganze Menge Ideehen bekommen allso mal Schauhen was meine Gartenlandschaft so hergibt .(Möglichkeiten ) Eine kleine Frage hab ich auch was ist besser eine innen Anlage oder eine Aussenanlage? (wegen denn Umwelteinflüssen)  Danke das ich Eure Info so nutzen kann  und hoffe das ihr einem Rechtschreibsünder Aktzeptiert. Grüsse und Echt Toll was Ihr da so alles Gebaut habt ( BOOOORRRR 

 

 

 

Edit by Echinopsis: Beiträge zusammengefügt!


----------



## Echinopsis (7. März 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Moin Reiner,

herzlich Willkommen im Forum! Schön dass Du uns gefunden hast!

Ich habe Deinen Beitrag gerade vom Thread "Wie sieht es an euren Teichen 2011 aus" abgetrennt, da Du ja mehr Fischbilder zeigst.
Du kannst mehrere Bilder pro Beitrag hochladen, aus diesem Grund habe ich deine vier Beiträge zusammengefügt, da Du pro Beitrag nur ein Bild hochgeladen hast.

Hier findest Du nochmal eine genaue Erklärung dazu.

Vielleicht zeigst Du uns ja auch mal ein paar Bilder Deines Teiches? 

Viel Spaß hier!

lG,
Daniel


----------



## S.Reiner (7. März 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Na Ja war ebend alles nur Zwegmässig und nicht um bediegt Schön


----------



## S.Reiner (7. März 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Jo und genau so ist es 2011 den die Bilder habe ich gerade gemacht


----------



## S.Reiner (7. März 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Werde Euch dann mal alles Berichten und gleich geht es Los


----------



## S.Reiner (8. März 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hallo   Alles Echte Handarbeit Denn ein Bagger kommt hier nicht mehr hin .


----------



## Stoer (8. März 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hallo Reiner,

sieht nach Schwerstarbeit aus, denn Dein Boden scheint lehmhaltig zu sein.
Mit Deiner Tagesleistung bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## Aquabernd (8. März 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hallo Reiner,

von so einem Boden kann ich auch ein Lied
Bei mir kommt auch kein Bagger hin.

Ich hab Rücken


----------



## Piddel (8. März 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hallo Reiner und  :willkommen

...Respekt ! Du kannst wenigstens buddeln ! Die geplanten Außenmasse von deinem Projekt ???
Ich will auch endlich loslegen aber der Boden ist immer noch gefroren und da geht nix 

Gruß aus der ewigen Arktis 
Peter


----------



## S.Reiner (9. März 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Guten Morgen     Ein neuer Tag ist etwas Bewölkt aber Trocken und Gleich geht es weiter.Hier mal ein Bild vom Bagger .  und Danke fürs Loben Gruss Reiner


----------



## Janski (9. März 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Da hat der Bagger aber ordentlich was geschafft.

Sieht klasse aus



MfG
Jan


----------



## Zermalmer (9. März 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*



Janski schrieb:


> Da hat der Bagger aber ordentlich was geschafft.


Und mit welchem Treibstoff er läuft, sieht man auch


----------



## S.Reiner (11. März 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Und mit welchem Treibstoff er läuft, sieht man auch  Aber mein Verbrauch ist unter 10 Liter


----------



## S.Reiner (11. März 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Heute waren die Koi schon ganz schön Fitt


----------



## S.Reiner (11. März 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hallo nu so weit bin ich das Loch hat die Masse 4.50m - 3.80m und Tiefe 1.20m .Das zerkleinern der Erde war ganz Schön Hart nu hab ich nee Blase vom Rechen.


----------



## S.Reiner (11. März 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Bild


----------



## Nikolai (11. März 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hallo Reiner,
da warst Du ja wirklich fleißig. Aber wenn ich das recht sehe, hast Du keinen Flachwasserbereich vorgesehen. Ich befürchte, Du wirst es irgendwann bereuen.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## newbee (11. März 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*



Nikolai schrieb:


> Hallo Reiner,
> da warst Du ja wirklich fleißig. Aber wenn ich das recht sehe, hast Du keinen Flachwasserbereich vorgesehen. Ich befürchte, Du wirst es irgendwann bereuen.
> 
> Gruß Nikolai



Ich habe bei mir auch keinen Flachwasserbereich und bereue nichts.
Ich finde der Teich iss etwas zu niedrig.
Geh doch noch etwas in die Tiefe, somit bekommst Du mehr Volumen.

Auch Bodenabläufe vermisse ich.

Gehe mal davon aus das der Teich für Deine Kois ist.


----------



## S.Reiner (13. März 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Flachwasserbereich : Nicht so Schnelle bin ja schon dabei Bachlauf ,Flachwasser,und so weiter .Die Tiefe von 1.20m ist OK habe nun schon 20000 Liter und das solte doch Ausreichen.


----------



## Olli.P (14. März 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hallo Reiner,

da hast ja mächtig was geschafft! 

Aber:



> Die Tiefe von 1.20m ist OK.............................





Find ich nicht, min. 1,50-1,80 sollten bei 'nem Koiteich schon sein.


----------



## Echinopsis (14. März 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Jepp, da hat der Olli Recht!

Aber dennoch Glückwunsch zum Teich...da hast Du echt was in kürzester Zeit geschafft!


----------



## S.Reiner (18. März 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hallo Leute des Teichvergnügens Nicht mit mir Schimmfen habe  dann doch mal einen Zolli ins Wasser gehalten und es kommen noch 20 cm - 25 cm an Wasser höhe dazu .


----------



## S.Reiner (18. März 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hallo   Ja eine Flachwasser Zone und wie es mal wird kann Mann und Frau auch erkännen. Gruss Reiner


----------



## S.Reiner (19. März 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Guten Morgen . Habe da einen Neuzugang er war vor einem halben Jahr noch Rostrot mit Schwarz was ist los das er nun das alles in Blau Schwarz verändert.Kann das am Wasser liegen oder ?


----------



## troll20 (19. März 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Schau mal hier da steht einiges uber die Shubiunkin und ihre Farbspiele bzw Wechsel.
Sollte also Normal sein, keine Panik nötig 

mfg René


----------



## S.Reiner (20. März 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Shubiunkin   Hallo Rene`      Koi    aber der Bericht ist auch gut nur ist das das selbe. Gruss Reiner


----------



## troll20 (20. März 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hallo Reiner,

also wenn es ein Koi ist 
mmm wo hat er den seine Barteln versteckt  :?
Aber du wirst ihn schon genauer gesehen haben als auf dem Foto 
Nun gut bei Koi im Allgemeinen gibt es soviele verschieden Möglichkeiten.
zB Wassertemp., Wasserwerte, Futter usw. bei manchen soll es sogar schon reichen das sie aufgrund einer anderen Bodenfarbe ihre Farbe langsam ändern :? Oder die Abstammung ist nicht so perfekt (meist bei den Preiswerten) so das die Farbstabilität nicht Gewährleistet ist und die Gene ein bissel Querschiessen 
Aber genaues werden dir da bestimmt die Koi- Profis sagen können.

mfg René


----------



## troll20 (20. März 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Ist das der gleiche Koi wie in [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/14/]Beitrag 14[/URL] mittig vom Bild ???


----------



## S.Reiner (21. März 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hallo un Danke für die Ideehen der Fisch sieht so aus der Arme sollte Selek......... werden nu wird er gross bei mir


----------



## S.Reiner (21. März 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Nu  hatte ich wieder eine Eingebung und habe den Fischlein etwas gutes gebaut. Der Bachlauf ist auch in Vorbereitung .


----------



## S.Reiner (22. März 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Guten Tag habe schon ein wenig deco voll Natur


----------



## Hexe_Mol (22. März 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

hallo reiner 

wow, diese tolle wurzel "schreit" ja geradezu danach, bepflanzt zu werden! 
wenn du dazu ideen suchst, gibts im garten-forum ein riesengroßes thema dazu... 

ansonsten freu ich mich schon auf neue teichbau-fotos, es gibt doch nichts schöneres, als anderen bei der arbeit zu zu schauen! :smoki


----------



## Zermalmer (22. März 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

[OT]





Hexe_Mol schrieb:


> wenn du dazu ideen suchst, gibts im garten-forum ein riesengroßes thema dazu...


Du solltest Dich eigentlich in 'Wurzelhexe' oder sowas umbenennen [/OT]


----------



## S.Reiner (23. März 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hallo Hexe (arbeit zu zu schauen) Das mit dem zu Schauen ist gut mach ich auch am Liebsten  Hallo Andreas schau mal aufs Bild :smoki


----------



## S.Reiner (23. März 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Mal noch was Süsses Küssschen von Koi zu Koi und die Goldies sind auch schon richtig wach


----------



## Zermalmer (23. März 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*



Reiner S schrieb:


> Hallo Andreas schau mal aufs Bild :smoki


Hast Du eine große Zunge  
*denk* oder hab ich den Zusammenhang nicht verstanden? *denk*


----------



## S.Reiner (24. März 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hallo Andreas Es bezieht sich auf das mit der (Wurzelhexe') Finde das einfach Schöhn voll Natur Halt. Und bei uns heisst es wenn einem etwas wiederstrebt (Ergert ) Du Ochse . Aber das mit der Zunge  Na Ja    :__ nase


----------



## S.Reiner (25. März 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Guten Morgen  Nach nun 2 Wochen ist es nu so ( Bild Teiche ) und das Arbeiten macht noch immer Spass  Bei der Ausicht


----------



## S.Reiner (27. März 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hallo habe da noch einige Schnappschüsse  Leich vom Frosch u.s.w.  hoffe auf resonanz Efekte.


----------



## S.Reiner (27. März 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Habe da noch etwas für Euch  hoff das es Reicht  Breit 3.80 Lang 4.50 Tief 1.49 -1.51m Wasser Masse 25650 Liter


----------



## troll20 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

WOW das wird ja langsam, aber gut Ding will weile haben 

mfg René


----------



## S.Reiner (29. März 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hallo und hab Dank mindestens Einer der mal was Schreibt hier noch etwas an Bilder und so wurde dann auch die Wasser Tiefe von 1.50 m erreicht. Gruss Reiner


----------



## S.Reiner (29. März 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hallo Leute Erwischt der Süsse Fratz


----------



## Regs (29. März 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hallo Reiner,
schön Deine Fische - und ein Riesen-Teich!


----------



## Hexe_Mol (30. März 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

hallo reiner 

wow, da awr dein muskelbagger  ja schon richtig fleissig! 

aber sag mal...  die "steingewächse" auf bild 2 und 3. hast du die im kies-randbereich innerhalb der folie, oder sind das fotos von einer "ecke", die komplett ausserhalb des teich- und uferbereichs liegt?


----------



## S.Reiner (30. März 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hallo Ihr Beiden schön das es euch Gefählt es wird Garantiert auch noch Besser  Sorge aber mal immer erst für die Fichlein den Sie Leben deshalb habe ich erst einen Wassersprudler und en Bachlauf angelegt .Anja die Steingewächse sind nicht im Wasserbereich da oben auf der Öko Mauer ( Bild) Guss Reiner                   Bald wird das alles mit Steingewächsen voll sei


----------



## Hexe_Mol (30. März 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*





Reiner S schrieb:


> .Anja die Steingewächse sind nicht im Wasserbereich da oben auf der Öko Mauer ( Bild) Guss Reiner                   Bald wird das alles mit Steingewächsen voll sei




dann bin ich ja beruhigt , ich hatte schon angst um sedum & sempervivum. 

 wenn du für die ökomauer oder andere bereiche noch pflanzen brauchst, schau mal in mein profil, evtl fällt dir ja was auf?


----------



## Echinopsis (30. März 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Moin Reiner,

na, das sieht doch toll aus 

Freue mich schon auf weitere Bilder!


----------



## S.Reiner (31. März 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hallo und habt Dank ein bischen Lob  tut gut . Hier noch ein paar Bilder . Gruss Reiner


----------



## S.Reiner (2. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Morgen Viel Spass Leute die Sonne ist da. Gruss Reiner


----------



## Echinopsis (2. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Ich weiß nicht ob Du`s schonmal geschrieben hast - aber wieviel Koi hast Du denn in Deinem Teich? Sieht ja nach ner Menge aus


----------



## S.Reiner (2. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hallo Echinopsis da hast wohl Recht ich trau mich auch nicht das zu Zählen Ich glaub in so c.a. 2 Jahren werde ich das ganze linke Gartenteil über Arbeiten und den Teich nochmal Vergrössern .Bis da hin muss ich mit den 25000 Literschen klar kommen :beten  Ich wachse mit den Fisch mit sind ja noch viele klein.:beten


----------



## S.Reiner (3. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Heute Morgen ( Bilder) und guten Morgen Leute des Gartenvergnügens .Im Drei Stufen Bach bleibt alles schön hängen und meine Süssen sind zu Frieden.


----------



## S.Reiner (5. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Was meinste eigendlich (Echinopsis) hab ich zu viele oder wieso ????:? Meinste ich sollte mich von einigen trennen  nö oder  Gruss Reiner


----------



## S.Reiner (6. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hallo nun nach dem mich (Echinopsis  Danke ) darauf Aufmerksam machte habe ich das Wasser Testen lassen und es ist bis auf die etwas grüne Farbe alles O.K. Möcht aber auch zu geben das mir das alte Teichwasser sehr geholfen hat ( 8000Liter altes Wasser 17000 Liter neues Leitungswasser).denn nur so hatte ich eine auch für die Fische gute umsätzmöglichkeit denn das Wasser hatte schon reichlich von den so wichtigen Bakterien + eine 2 Liter grosse Starterbakterienkolonie von der Forellenzüchter (Danke Franz ). Der Franzel hat mir mal das Wunderzeug unterm Mikroskop gezeigt was ein Leben darin ist und das im Tropfen  ist halt schon Wichtig das ganze Drumherrum ( Teich Wissen). Jo dann nochmals Danke Echinopsis hoffe das ich auf dem richtigen Weg bin.Gruss Reiner                                                          bin Leider ein Rechtschreibsünder hoffe ihr könnt das Verzeihen


----------



## S.Reiner (6. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Bin noch mal woanders rein ( Oase )und siehe da alles gut


----------



## S.Reiner (9. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hallo Leute des Teiches was ein WetterundJo da ist er wieder mit neuen Bildern Goldis machen schon Babys und die Koi machen alles wieder weg .Schöne Grüsse Reiner:hai


----------



## S.Reiner (10. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Und wieder geht ein schöner Tag dem Ende zu  Und wie immer was zum :::::::


----------



## S.Reiner (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hallo ihr Guten Geister des Teiches:beten es Spriest und ich bin auch schon da Falter.


----------



## VolkerN (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hallo Reiner,

schoene Bilder !  ...du kannst auf die Teicherweiterung stolz sein. Den Teichbewohnern zuzuschaun ist einfach herrlich, gell ? 

Hoffentlich wirds bald wieder dauerhaft noch ein bissl waermer ...aber, ich will nicht klagen ...ueber den Fruehling koennen wir uns bis jetzt nicht beklagen. Besonders die letzten beiden Wochenenden waren einfach traumhaft schoen bei uns im Sueden


----------



## S.Reiner (15. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

HALLO Den Teichbewohnern zuzuschaun ist einfach herrlich  Ja Volker das ists Genus Pur   Da hab ich mal einen Bachbewohner was mag das werden? und einen Flusskrebs der hat viele Brüder u. Schwestern Ja alles wird GUT  gruss Reiner


----------



## S.Reiner (16. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Guten Morgen  Da ist er schon


----------



## Hexe_Mol (16. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

guten morgen reiner 



Reiner S schrieb:


> Da ist er schon




da scheint wohl einer auf sein frühstück zu warten.


----------



## S.Reiner (16. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Guten Morgen Hexe Mol Das schaft er nicht !!!!!! ich hab im das vermiest der Schlingel                   Aber er versucht es immer wieder


----------



## pyro (17. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Schön zu lesen...

Mir hat die Bereifung des Baggers nicht so ganz gefallen aber sonst...

Hier in Bayern heisst es 7 Bier = 1 grosses Schnitzel.


Hast Du die Folie am Rand über Rasenkantensteine gelegt?

Gruss, Jürgen


----------



## S.Reiner (17. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Guten Morgen Ja Jürgen man kann es nicht allen Recht machen:? Nu Bereifung ( Birkenstock) 1 grosses Schnitzel ( Es darf auch mal etwas mehr sein besser beides 2 Schnitzel und 21 Bier ) Rasenkantensteine ( Nein Eichenbalken )        Nun weiter mit der Natur habe mal was Gebastelt  ( Puppe hatte da noch Stoff und Woll Reste ) Gruss Reiner


----------



## S.Reiner (17. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

so BESSER


----------



## S.Reiner (17. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Das schönste im Leben ist das Leben zu Leben


----------



## Echinopsis (17. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

 na da scheint ja jemand Spaß zu haben!


----------



## S.Reiner (22. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hallo Leute der Natur  nu da hab ich den ersten Wasserbesätzer  erwischt


----------



## S.Reiner (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hallo Nachschlag


----------



## S.Reiner (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Und das macht Sauerstoff


----------



## pyro (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*



Reiner S schrieb:


> so BESSER




Ja, besser!


----------



## S.Reiner (26. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hallo Teichler joo da ist allso meine Kläranlage


----------



## S.Reiner (26. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Und so von oben Schönen Gruss Reiner Wäscht Keiner


----------



## Denniso (26. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*



Reiner S schrieb:


> Und das macht Sauerstoff



 Was genau stellt das auf dem letzten Bild dar? Sieht sehr gut aus aber leider sieht man zu wenig. Was genau ist das? Bild von vorne evtl. vorhanden?


----------



## Chrima (26. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hallo Reiner,
Es macht spaß dir bei deinem Hobby zuzusehen
mach weiter so
LG Tina


----------



## S.Reiner (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hallo   Danke fürs Loben . Ja und Dennis meinste das Bild


----------



## Denniso (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*



Reiner S schrieb:


> Hallo   Danke fürs Loben . Ja und Dennis meinste das Bild



Genau. Wie hast du das gemacht? Kann man das mal von vorne sehen?


----------



## S.Reiner (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Na da musste ich erst mal in den Garten  nu von forn das Ganze ist eigendlich eine versteinerte Sanddüne wo das Wasser rüber schiesst. Wa nur so nee Idee  Gruss Reiner


----------



## S.Reiner (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Wenn man da auf grosses Foto macht kann man richtig die eingeschlossennen Minerale Sehen .So ein Stein ist schon alein Interresant und Zufrieden ???????


----------



## S.Reiner (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Noch en paar Bilder  Es sind so viele


----------



## Denniso (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*



Reiner S schrieb:


> Na da musste ich erst mal in den Garten  nu von forn das Ganze ist eigendlich eine versteinerte Sanddüne wo das Wasser rüber schiesst. Wa nur so nee Idee  Gruss Reiner



Danke!

Schaut sehr gut aus! Tolle Idee!


----------



## Echinopsis (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*



Reiner S schrieb:


> Es sind so viele



Na immer her damit...Du weißt doch, wir schauen uns gerne Bilder an


----------



## S.Reiner (28. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hallo wenn das so istDu weißt doch, wir schauen uns gerne Bilder anDann Hier noch mehr Gruss Keiner wächt Reiner  viel Spass


----------



## Hexe_Mol (29. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

guten morgen 

reiner, ich schaue schon die ganze zeit gerne deine fotos an, aber jetzt muss ich doch mal eine kritische frage loswerden.... 

mir ist auf vielen fotos aufgefallen, dass "hier ein graues abflussrohr" und "da ein graues rohr" in der luft hängt und auch dein filter (ich nehme zumindest an, es ist ein filter ) einfach "mitten in der welt" steht. besonders gut sieht man es ja hier auf dem ersten foto: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/75

bleibt das so? oder baust du für den filter noch ein "häuschen" und die rohre werden in die "gestaltete umgebung" integriert?  ehrlich gesagt habe ich mich hier schon bei vielen mitgliedern gewundert, dass diese sich sehr aufwendig schöne teichanlagen bauen und diese dann durch hässliche tonnen, kästen, abflussrohre usw.. verschandeln. daher dachte ich, ich frage dich einfach mal.


----------



## S.Reiner (29. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hallo Hexe Mol Das Bauvorhaben Teich ist erst 7 Wochen Alt ( habe alles mit meinen 2 Händen gemacht) dafür bin ich schon ganz schön weit . Oder???????  einiges wird noch ganz anders und ist zum wohl der Fische erst einmal Provisorich erbaut. :sorry Nu als Verkleidung der Filter könnte ich mir eine Windmühle oder eine Wassermühle vorstellen bin mir noch nicht Sicher .Eines weiss ich sicher da ich aus nichts schon viel gemacht habe so werd ich auch alles andere lösen und es hier mit Wort und Bild berichten . Denke das ich mit dem Bau einer schönen Wassermühle besser da stehe als einer Windmühl.  Mach dir keine Sorgen ich muss nur die richtige Eingebung haben  dann wird das auch was Gruss Reiner


----------



## Hexe_Mol (29. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

hallo reiner 

 für die ausführliche antwort! 



Reiner S schrieb:


> habe alles mit meinen 2 Händen gemacht




da fällt mir wieder der satz ein, den eine freundin von mir so gerne sagt. "der mensch ist mit nur 2 händen einfach eine fehlkontruktion".  ich glaube, sie hat dabei uns hobbygärtner und teichbauer gemeint. 



Reiner S schrieb:


> einiges wird noch ganz anders




dann bin ich mal gespannt, wie sich das weiter entwickelt 



Reiner S schrieb:


> eine Windmühle oder eine Wassermühle




nette idee, wobei mir da glaube ich auch eine wassermühle besser gefallen würde. 



Reiner S schrieb:


> ich muss nur die richtige Eingebung haben




kennst du das auch? manchmal überlegt man wochenlang fast "verzweifelt" an irgendeinem problem herum und es fällt einem nichts vernünftiges ein . irgendwann, wenn man dann zufällig dran vorbeigeht und mit was ganz anderem beschäftigt ist, hat man auf einmal nen geistesblitz und weiss, "DAS ist es".  auf diese art und weise sind bei mir im garten die meisten probleme gelöst worden.


----------



## S.Reiner (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hallo Teichler Hier einfach so zum Kucken


----------



## S.Reiner (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Ja Du hast mich erwicht Hexe Mol Aber ich muss da noch was anderes machen um mal Klarheit in mein Kopf zu KRIEGEN allso dree ich durch


----------



## S.Reiner (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Morgen Leute Bilder  Mit Rohr Gruss Reiner wäscht Keiner


----------



## S.Reiner (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Morgen Bilder von Heute Morgen  Gruss Reiner Wäscht Keiner


----------



## S.Reiner (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Und noch ........:hai Grüsse Reiner


----------



## S.Reiner (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hallo Leute noch ein paar Bilder: fürs Kucken danke    Gruss Reiner


----------



## troll20 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Na da haben sich deine Schwebeteilchen ganz schön schnell verkrümelt.
Sieht  aus, nur ne Gesammtansicht wäre mal wieder schön 
Und Danke das wir immer  dürfen 

mfg René


----------



## S.Reiner (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hallo Troll  Ja mit den Schwebealgen habe ich kurz Aufgereumt na nicht ich sondern Er (Bilder) Das ganze Gebastel hat sich bei dem Filterpreiss nicht mehr Rentiert. (Teich-Biofilter von Wiltec )


----------



## S.Reiner (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Guten Abend  Nu Lese ich immer UVC ja und dann UVC NEIN  Sorry aber was denn nu  Soll ich mir so einen UVC Entkeimer holen oder nicht ???? Der eine Schreibt Ja BESSER und ......... Ich Glaube den Rest kann ich mir Sparen. Ist Hier einer der damit Erfahrung hat ( Gute oder Schlächte) Alles was ich darüber Weiss ist das die Dinger massig Verkauft werden . Hoffe auf Andwort:? Gruss Reiner


----------



## S.Reiner (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Keiner Schade      :?Na ja dann Bilder fürs Auge


----------



## Olli.P (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hallo Reiner,

zur UVC:


Die wird zur Vernichtung der Schwebealgen eingesetzt.

Und da sie nicht nur Schwebealgen wegbrutzelt, setzten Koihalter sie auch zusätzlich ein um den Keimdruck niedriger zu halten. 


PS: Ob du dir eine UVC zulegst, oder nicht, ist ganz allein deine Entscheidung, die wird dir hier niemand abnehmen..............


----------



## Echinopsis (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Das hier wird ja langsam zum Live-Watching-Club


----------



## S.Reiner (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Danke Olli P     was machen Keimdruck:sorry:hai  Gruss Reiner


----------



## S.Reiner (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Das hier wird ja langsam zum Live-Watching-Club aber ist doch auch gut oder??? Schauen wir weiter Gruss Reiner


----------



## Echinopsis (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Klar ist das gut, war nicht negativ gemeint!


----------



## S.Reiner (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Ich noch mal ist das so Richtig dann lasse ich das mit dem UVC und das hab ich Gefunden Verblüffend ist, dass viele Teichbesitzer glauben, dass der Teich durch UV-C-Einsatz irgendwie "sauberer" wird. Das Gegenteil ist eigentlich der Fall. Denn auch Schwebealgen nehmen erhebliche Mengen Schadstoffe auf und reinigen dadurch das Wasser. Bringt man die Algen ohne weitere, begleitende Maßnahmen einfach um, geben diese sämtliche Stoffe, aus denen sie ihre Masse aufgebaut haben, fast schlagartig wieder ans Wasser ab. Wird dann nicht sehr schnell sehr viel Wasser gewechselt (80 - 90 % sind empfehlenswert), ist es oft nur eine Frage von Tagen oder wenigen Wochen, bis sich die nächste Algengeneration, oder eine andere Algenart, diese Nährstoffe wieder einverleibt. Fällt eine Anlage aus technischen Gründen aus, kommt es oft zu extrem schneller Massenvermehrung von Schwebealgen. Dies ist der untrügliche Beweis dafür, dass bei UV-C-Einsatz niemals die Ursachen, sondern immer nur Symptome behandelt werden.

Speziell Koi-Teichbesitzer klagen überdurchschnittlich oft über hohe Nitritwerte im Teich. Dies schien lange Zeit ein unerklärliches Phänomen zu sein, denn normale, einigermaßen naturbelassene Teiche weisen auch bei kräftiger Fütterung so gut wie nie erhöhte Nitritwerte auf. Heute weiß man, dass es bei starkem UV-C-Einsatz durch Photolyse zur teilweisen (unvollständigen) Nitrat-Reduktion kommt, die in der Nitrit-Stufe stehen bleibt. Je nach Höhe des ursprünglichen Nitratgehaltes können so gefährliche Nitritvergiftungen auftreten. 

UV-C-Strahler werden unter anderem auch eingesetzt, um den Fischen (hauptsächlich Koi) ein Wasser zu bieten, in dem möglichst wenige potenziell pathogene Keime vorhanden sind. Dies gelingt auch, bei ausreichender Leistung der Lampen, recht gut. Man vergisst dabei aber allzu gern, dass sich Massenvermehrung von Bakterien nur in entsprechend belastetem Wasser abspielt und die UV-Strahler an dieser Belastung überhaupt nichts ändern können. Fällt dann die Anlage durch einen Defekt aus, finden die verbliebenen Keime einen mehr als reich gedeckten Tisch und vermehren sich derartig schnell, dass die Fische mit einer solchen Invasion nicht mehr fertig werden. Es ist also nicht, wie man lange Zeit glaubte, das "arbeitslose" und nicht trainierte Immunsystem der Fische, das in solchen Fällen zur Katastrophe führt, sondern die Unmenge an Nährstoffen, die beim Ausfall des Strahlers die Populationen der Keime fast explodieren lässt


----------



## S.Reiner (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Guten Morgen  UVC lass ich erst mal aus  mal abwarten was kommt  und nu noch Live-Watching Gruss Reiner


----------



## S.Reiner (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Habe mal Fotos geschaut vom letztem Winter ist ja garnicht so lange her  hier so etwas da von


----------



## S.Reiner (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hier von Heute für die Meute des  Live-Watching


----------



## S.Reiner (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Ich könnte Kotzen vor Wuuuut Da komm ich zum Teich und gleich 2 Fisch FRESSER machen sich an den Fischen zu schaffen .  Es wär alles halb so Schlimm wenn die doofen __ Reiher nicht meinen Kumpel Ansem erwicht hätten. Der Tag ist gelaufen ich DRREE DURCH  RRRRRR QUALM


----------



## S.Reiner (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hallo Leute da es nur ein Paar Geschaft haben den Reier angriff zu entkommen  ist es erstmal vorbei mit dem  Live-Watching Schade  Tut mir Leid aber das konnte ich nicht verhindern Leider  na dann bis Balt Reiner S.


----------



## Springmaus (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hallo


  das ist gemein !!

  tut mir sooo leid für Dich!

Gruß Doris


----------



## Schaffi (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hallo Rainer, 
Ich find es total Klasse, das Du dich hier immer wieder aufopferst und Bilder hochlädst. Mir persönlich macht es riesigen Spass deine Bilder zu betrachten. 
Das mit dem __ Reiher tut mir echt leid aber scheinbar gehört auch das zur Natur. 
Bisher blieben wir davon verschont ( als einzige in der Nachbarschaft ), denke das hängt damit zusammen, das es bei uns für Reiher eigentlich keine Möglichkeit gibt direkt ans Wasser zu kommen ( siehe Album, der Rand ist scheinbar für den Reiher zu hoch ). 
Ich drücke Dir die Daumen, das dies nicht nochmal passiert. 
Mit vielen Grüßen 
Stefan


----------



## troll20 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hallo Rainer,

nun hab ich nach etlichen Tagen mal wieder Zeit ins Forum zu schauen und freu mich auf schöne Bildchen und dann sowas 
Das tut mir total Leid um deine Fischlis.

mfg René


----------



## S.Reiner (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hallo Leute leider hatten die 2 Reier ganze Arbeit geleistet . Habe über 20 Opfer zu beklagen das ist Bitter. Zum Glück sind die grossen Koi noch da   nu muss ich erst mal alles schützen  Na ja nicht so  Die 2 Reier kommen Pünktlich um 6 Uhr Morgens da kannste scheinbar die Uhr nach stellen . Und vor allen DANKE fürs mit LEIDEN , ich weiss das sowas oft Passiert aber keiner glaubt er sei DRANN. Nu das Leben geht weiter und mal Sehen was noch so kommt. Gruss Reiner .    ( ein wenig habe ich schon Gebaut Reierschutz. Reier


----------



## Krabbi (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Auweia, gleich 20 hat er geholt. Das ist arg. bei mir waren es nur 2, was mich aber auch schon sehr wütend gemacht hat.

LG - Doris


----------



## Doc (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Das ist natürlich übel ... vor allem, wenn man soviel Zeit und natürlich auch Geld investiert.
Bei aller Liebe zu den Fischen, sollte man nicht vergessen, dass __ Fischreiher unter Schutz stehen. Setzt bei Dir ein solcher Vogel zur Landung an, bricht er sich das Genick (Wobei er die von Dir gespannten Drähte sehen wird) ... nur so nen Tipp ... in den allerwenigsten Fällen landet ein __ Reiher direkt im Wasser, sondern neben dem Teich ... hierbei reicht es dann, dem Reiher den Zugang zu verweigern (Angelschnüre in 15-30cm Höhe). Der Reiher und auch Katzen kommen somit nicht mehr nah genug an das Wasser.

Sind Deine Schnüre nur oberhalb des Wassers, interessiert das den Vogel recht wenig, sollte er denn im Garten landen und zum Teich laufen.


----------



## S.Reiner (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Ja Doc so wird es wohl sein ( dass __ Fischreiher unter Schutz stehen) Überlege gerade das alles zu Überdachen und dann habe ich halt ein Teich Haus  Aber mal im Ernst ein Koi Haus 6 mal 5 Meter das ist schon machbar. Das mit dem Sielk eine Notlösung


----------



## Doc (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Könnte ja Ironie sein ... 

Solltest Du das in der Tat vorhaben, handelt es sich ja dann mehr um eine IH.

Glaub mir ... mir ist das auch egal, ob die unter Naturschutz stehen und ärgere mich, wenn ich einen in der Gegend vom Teich sehe und habe in der Vergangenheit mal einen Fehler diesbezüglich gemacht - bereue ich heute noch.

Sielk = Netz? ... 

Nicht bös sein ... ich meine ja nur ... Ein Netz über dem Teich hilft natürlich ... aber hat ein solches noch etwas mit "Teich" zutun? ... 

Überall in D, außer in Bavaria gilt:
"für einen Abschuss ist eine Einzelerlaubnis der Unteren Jagdbehörde erforderlich."


----------



## S.Reiner (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Morgen  Ja Doc da haben wir es nicht mit einem Dummen Tier zu tuhen .Heute Morgen waren sie (REIER) wieder da:help . Nu sind auf dem freihen stück Rasen gelandet haben sich das ganze Genetze betrachtet und wieder weg. Ich Denke die wissen genau was sie Tuhen.:hai    So nu macht Euch mal keine Sorgen :beten1 Ich werde nicht zum Tiermörder .:dumm  Bin doch nicht :dumm:dumm:dumm und mache den Rest der Tierwelt auch noch Tot . NÖ NÖ das Leben soll doch Heilig sein auch für Tiere :cu Reiner


----------



## Nikolai (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hallo Rainer,

ähnliches hatte ich auch zu beklagen. Aber es waren am Ende dann doch nicht so viele. Die meisten hatten sich versteckt und kamen erst langsam wieder hervor. Erst nach 2 Wochen waren die Fische wieder entspannter und suchten nach Futter. Wichtig ist vor allem, dass Du einen Tiefenbereich hast, wo die Fische bei Gefahr abtauchen können. Im flachem Wasser fühlen sich Fische immer unsicher.
Kannst Dir ja mal die Mühe machen, die über 500 Beiträge im __ Fischreiher-Thread zu lesen.
Bevor Du Deinen Garten mit Schnüren, Netzen und Dächern verschandelst, versuche es doch einmal mit einer Storchenatrappe - hat sich bei mir bestens bewährt.

 

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## S.Reiner (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hallo Werde erst mal den Zaun weiter um den ganzen Teich bauen und das reicht dann auch . 1) Es kann keiner mehr Reinfallen . 2) Das reicht für die Reier. 3) Es ist zwar Geschmacksache aber mit nem 50 Zentimeter hohen Zeunschen kann ich Leben. Nu sollte mann mir den  Habe gerade erfahren das aus Japan Heute neue Koi kommen  da werde ich gleich mal hin also bis Gleich mache dann Bilder für Euch :gdaumen


----------



## S.Reiner (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Danke mein Engel 2der Wahnsin geht weiter.


----------



## Doc (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Gestern Abend noch drüber geredet und zack .. ich hatte auch Besuch :sauer    Sau ärgerlich und ich bin jetzt auch leicht böse ... 

Nur das komische ist, dass alle Fische zum füttern kamen ... nur einer nicht, dann habe ich das erst bemerkt. Heute Mittag war er noch da :-/ .... ich revidiere meine Aussage, dass eine Umspannung reicht ... bzw. muss ich das wohl offensichtlich.

Aber sind Fische nach einem Reiherbesuch nicht ängstlich? Sind meine nämlich irgendwie nicht??


----------



## S.Reiner (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hallo und guten Abend  da haste aber Glück Doc den meine sind Ängstlich :angst das wer ich auch wenn ich en Fisch wer  bei den Brocken und dan gleich 2 __ Reiher. Ob die Fische nu Teuer oder nicht waren spielt auch keine Rolle aber das die Reiher meine Schönsten rausgepickt hat das ist für mich echt so:sauer:dumm


----------



## Doc (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Abend,

ich versteh Dich schon ... bei mir wars einer der beiden bunten KOIs :-/ ... ich hatte ja noch Hoffnung, dass er sich irgendwo verkrochen hat, aber ich entdecke ihn einfach nich ... glaube er ist weg oder tot ... aber dann müsste er oben schwimmen? Schade, denn die zwei bunten, die ich habe, sind mittlerweile auf ca. 20cm gewachsen .. ich spanne jetzt auch Angelschnüre drüber ... hoffe ist nicht so schnell dunkel.


----------



## S.Reiner (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Aber nu habe ich mich Heute Dank meiner Frau ( Sie wusste wann und wo:sekt) wieder etwas Glücklich gemacht. JOOOOOO aber schaut doch selber.  aus Japan


----------



## Doc (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hey Reiner! 

Super Bilder!!! Viel Spaß mit den kleinen  Sind sehr süß!

Ich habe gerade etwas erlebt, dass ich seit 15 Jahren noch nicht gesehen habe.

Wie gesagt war ich draußen und werfe die Schnur durch die Gegend und denk mir auf einmal ... hmmm? Wasn das da unten? Ich habe noch eine Wand, die mit längeren Algen "behangen" ist und dadrin saß der KOI fest. Ich meine FEST! Ich rüber ... guck genauer ... das blöde dort ist - ca. 2m tief ... hmmmm ...
Nen Stock geholt und vorsichtig in die Nähe ... der Fisch konnte!!! NICHT weg ... er saß regelrecht fest  ...

Ab in den Keller, die Hose an und ab in den Teich 1

Algen vorsichtig entfernt und siehe da ... er konnte frei schwimmen ... ob Ihrs glaubt oder nicht .. von alleine wäre er nicht mehr rausgekommen .. habe ich noch nie erlebt ... Algen gleich entfernt

ALIVE und der andere Kollege freut sich ... der hat vorher den ganzen Teich abgesucht ... schwer zu erzählen, wenn man kein Video hat, aber der ist in jede Ecke geschwommen


----------



## pyro (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*



Doc schrieb:


> Überall in D, außer in Bavaria gilt:
> "für einen Abschuss ist eine Einzelerlaubnis der Unteren Jagdbehörde erforderlich."



Bist Du Dir da sicher? Ich meine wir in Bayern haben normal überall die strengsten Vorschriften und die schlimmsten Gesetze. Da kann ich dann nicht ganz glauben das man bei uns hier einfach auf __ Fischreiher schießen darf..



Wie groß ist eigendlich die Gefahr das so ein __ Reiher die Teichfolie beschädigt??


----------



## Doc (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hi Pyro ... wir hatten früher, wo nur Goldfische im Teich gelebt haben, oft Besuch von den Vögeln. Beschädigungen am Teich hatten wir noch nicht ... sooooviel Kraft haben die ja jetzt auch nicht.

Zur Info:
* defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## Christine (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hallo,

auch wenn so ein Angriff weh tut und traurig ist: Das mit dem Abschießen vergesst ganz schnell mal wieder, denn auch in Bayern gibt es da doch erhebliche Einschränkungen. Zierteiche werden wohl kaum als geschlossene Gewässer im Sinn des Art. 2 Abs. 1 Nrn. 1 und 2 des Fischereigesetzes durchgehen und schon gar nicht in Wohngebieten. Es ist also sinnvoll, nach anderen Alternativen zu suchen.

Hier hat sich schon einiges zum Thema angesammelt: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/12903


----------



## S.Reiner (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hallo Doc sieste da ist kein __ Reiher gewesen sei Froh hatte auch schon mal einen Fisch der in einer Falte steckte ist schon irgenwie Lustig was einem so alles passiert an einem Teich . Schön das Du in Gerettet hast  Nu dann noch ein Wort zur Jagt  Habe Freunde die haben da diese Meise ( Sorry ) die wissen auch das ich da etwas anders Denke aber die Knallen auch nicht einen Reiher ab weil er sein Gesundes Jagtverhalten auslebt.  Nu wird hier nixs mehr UMGEBRACHT OKI  Dachte es sei ein Liebes Tier Forum hier .   Über den Teich hab ich nun ein Sonnensegel 5 mal 5 Meter gespannt aus den Augen aus dem Sinn sind Heute Morgen drüber geflogen haben es nicht richtig Gesehen. :beten das es Reicht. :help Keine Umbring Dinger mehr BITTE  Gruss Reiner


----------



## Christine (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Reiner


----------



## Doc (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Wer spricht denn von umbringen? 

Schön sind __ Reiher ja, aber nicht am eigenen Teich


----------



## S.Reiner (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hallo da ist er wieder und hab Dank für die Unterstützung (Christine Danke)  Ist schon genug ausgerottet auf Erden.Aber nu zu etwas schönem im Garten und das ist nur so wenn sie noch keine ANGST vor uns Menschen haben.  Gruss Reiner


----------



## Christine (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hallo Reiner,

das ist ja noch ein Kleinkind - die weiß noch nicht, wie böse die Welt sein kann. Süß!


----------



## Echinopsis (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Der ist aber Hübsch!
Schöne Bilder gefallen mir!


----------



## S.Reiner (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hallo die Schubis und Goldis legen mal wieder LOS      Schöne Grüsse Reiner


----------



## S.Reiner (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Und die Blumen  erst der koi:__ nase


----------



## S.Reiner (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Bilder vom rum spielen mit Wasser :cu


----------



## Echinopsis (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Moin Reiner,

ist das auf dem einen Bild nicht __ Glücksklee (Oxalis tetraphylla)?

Hast Du den im Winter draußen? Ich habe den auch hier in einer Schale stehen...dachte eigentlich immer die kleinen Knollen wären nicht winterhart!


----------



## S.Reiner (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Moin Echinopsis Da hast Recht aber Hier in der Aachener Bucht ist es im Winter scheinbar nicht so Kalt ,habe auch noch andere Blumen die eigendlich im Winter rein müssten . Lege immer einen alten Kartoffelsack im Winter drauf das Reicht hier zum Glück.    Gruss Reiner


----------



## Echinopsis (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Sehr schöne Semps 

Hast Du mal Werte, wie kalt es bei euch ca. im Schnitt im Winter wird?


----------



## S.Reiner (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Na das mit den Werten ist so eine Sache :naseaber ich habe das und mehr gab es hier nicht an Schnee Wer weiss kann sein das ich auch nur einfach Glück habe mit dem __ Glücksklee Gruss Reiner


----------



## S.Reiner (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Mal was neues vom Teich  Da ich noch etwas Holz hatte habe ich gleich mal eine Idee ausgekocht.


----------



## S.Reiner (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Zur Idee    ich hatte keinen Skimmer und was auch Nervte war der Wasser Spiegel mal so dann so ( VERDUNSTUNG) nu musste was Passieren KUCK HIER alles Restholz . kopfkratz Es hat bis Heute nur Arbeitsleistung GEKOSTET .


----------



## Doc (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hehe ... not bad ... was ich nicht verstehe ... was bringt diese Installation in Bezug auf den Wasserpegel?


----------



## S.Reiner (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Ja da habe ich auch erst getüftelt aber dann  war die Erleuchtung da und eine günstige Idee Geboren   Jeden Tag musste ich das Wasser bei füllen nö nu geht das von allein und so einfach  Vom 1000 Liter Regen Fass zum Fass am Teich und dann


----------



## S.Reiner (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

So mit Zeichnung vieleicht BESSER oder noch immer nicht  habe einen Spülkasten Stopper WC genommen geht gut und Preziese Gruss Reiner


----------



## S.Reiner (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hallo Leute So ist es Heute Gestern noch Geschraubt Gruss Reiner


----------



## pyro (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Was Du alles an schönem Holz einfach so rumliegen hast...

Das sieht klasse aus und der Einfall mit dem Spülkasten mit automatischer Wasserzufuhr wenn der Wasserspiegel sinkt ist echt genial.


----------



## S.Reiner (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Ja das ist Paletten Holz Rest aus einem Holzhaufen Kosten FRAGEN ob mann darf. Ideehen DANKE  Was ich schon alles Improvisieren musste da ist das nur so am Rande in meinem Kopf gewachsen.         Jo und dann habe ich Heute noch was Rumgebaut  und das habe ich als Reiherschreck  Gruss Reiner WÄSCHT KEINER


----------



## pyro (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Das gibts ja nicht... so einen Schwarzfischer-Zwerg hab ich seit heute auch am Teich stehen.


----------



## S.Reiner (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Morgen Leute des Gartens hier ein Bild des Himmels von Heutmorgen nur mal so da es ja überall anders ist und da das Gemüss nicht mehr essbar ist hab ich Tomaten eingepöttet


----------



## S.Reiner (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hallo Teichler nu musste ich doch noch nachrüsten.


----------



## S.Reiner (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Besser mal Fotos der anderen Seite und alls ich sie grad machte war auch er da


----------



## S.Reiner (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Bilder von Heute 5.6.11 Gruss Reiner    2


----------



## S.Reiner (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Und da nur für die KUCKER Viel Spass:smoki


----------



## koimen (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hallo Reiner,

spannendes Live Watching........Das Leben ist doch zu kurz wie wahr.....tolle Entwicklung Deines Teiches gefällt mir auch.

Was machste mit dem grauen Rohr noch, beim Auslauf der im Häuschen stehenden Fillter.....haste da schon die Idee?


----------



## Doc (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Reiner, tolle Bilder! Hier schüttet es grad :-/ ... stelle aber gleich auch nochmal Bilder ein sowie ein neues Projekt ... die Brücke


----------



## S.Reiner (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Morgen und Danke 
Jo und das Haus ist noch lang nicht fertig Gruss Reiner


----------



## S.Reiner (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Bilder Bilder:?noch mehr oder schon genug ??????? sind noch 250 GIG da


----------



## S.Reiner (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Habe mir das Teil geholt seit dem ist das Wasser so  
   Wiltec High Performance Algen-, Teichklärer 
UVC Gerät 55 W CUV-155
 55 Watt UVC Anlage 

- Schützt Ihre Fische vor Krankheitskeimen 
- Sicher und gut für Ihre Fische und Pflanzen 
- Sorgt für klares Wasser 
- Reinigt Teichwasser ohne Zusatz von Chemikalien
- Hält Algen-, Bakterien- und Schimmelbildung unter Kontrolle 
- Mit Universal Schlauchanschlüssen


Das Teichwasser wird mit einer Pumpe durch das Gehäuse gedrückt, wo es an einer UV-Speziallampe vorbeigeführt wird. Durch die UVC-Strahlung dieser PL-Lampe werden schädliche Bakterien und Krankheitskeime abgetötet und die Algenbildung bleibt unter Kontrolle. Das UVC-Gerät sorgt innerhalb von 14 Tagen für klares Teichwasser. Das beste Ergebnis erzielen Sie, wenn Sie das UVC-Gerät mit einem biologischen Filter kombinieren. 





 Wann sollte man einen UVC-Entkeimer nutzen? 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Besteht Grund zur Annahme einer erhöhten Keimbelastung und sind alle anderen Möglichkeiten ausgeschöpft, ist der dauerhafte Einsatz eines UVC-Klärers zur Reduzierung der Keimzahl dringend zu empfehlen. UV Lampen dienen der Klärung von Teichwasser. Grüne Schwebealgen vermehren sich bei organischer Belastung des Teichwassers unter starker Sonneneinstrahlung sehr schnell und färben das Teichwasser grün ein. Insbesondere im Frühjahr wenn die Temperaturen steigen und die Sonnenscheindauer zunimmt führt dies zu einer starken und oftmals unerwünschten Sichtbeeinträchtigung im Gartenteich. 

UVC-Teichklärer bestrahlen in einem Durchflussreaktor das Teichwasser mit UV-C Strahlung. Die UV-C Strahlung tötet die Schwebealgen ab. Die Algen verklumpen zu größeren Partikeln und lassen sich leicht über die mechanische Filterung aus dem Wasserkreislauf entfernen.
Unsere UVC Geräte verändern durch ihre UV-Strahlung die Tertiär- und Quartärstrukturen der Algenproteine (Algeneiweiße). Dies bedeutet die Abtötung der Algen, die anschließend im Filter aus dem Wasser entfernt werden können.

Mitunter hört man das Argument, ein UVC-Entkeimer sei unnatürlich. Obwohl das im Prinzip richtig ist, taugt die Aussage nicht als Gegenargument, denn so gesehen ist jeder Filter und sogar die gesamte Aquaristik "unnatürlich". Ferner wird behauptet, mit einem UVC-Klärer gehaltene Fische seien verweichlicht und würden nach Umsetzen in anderes Wasser sofort krank. Erstens stimmt das nicht, und zweitens könnte man dann auch die These vertreten, dass ein biologischer Filter schädlich ist und ein höherer Nitritgehalt dazu beiträgt, die Fische stark zu machen. Genau das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Tatsächlich trägt ein UVC-Klärer dazu bei, das Aquarienmilieu den natürlichen Biotopverhältnissen anzugleichen.

Die Lebensdauer des UVC-Leuchtmittels beträgt zwischen 7.000 und 10.000 Betriebsstunden. Wir empfehlen daher zum Saisonstart, wenn die Wassertemperatur im Teich ansteigt, das Leuchtmittel der UVC jährlich zu wechseln und dabei das Quarzglas der UV-Lampe zu reinigen. 
Das Durchlaufwasser wird auch von schädlichen Bakterien und Krankheitskeimen befreit. Die Keimreduzierung hat aber keinen negativen Effekt auf das Teichklima, da sich Bakterien für den Schadstoffabbau auf Steinen, Filtermedien etc. im gesamten Teichsystem absetzen und dort weiter vermehren können. Die UV-Lampe kann den Gesamtkeimgehalt des Wassers in einem gesunden naturnahen Verhältnis aufrechterhalten. 

Mal Erlich ich habe das Teil UVC nun 3 Tage und das Wasser ist Super Gruss Reiner ( das ist keine Werbung :__ nase Kaufe jeder was er will


----------



## S.Reiner (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hier Bilder von Heute nach 4 Tagen mit UVC .Mein Wasser ist besser geworden laut Oase Test. Da ich noch nie mit einem UVC am Teich gearbeitet habe ist das für mich neu Land :?


----------



## S.Reiner (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

So war das Wasser da vor mal zum vergleich Gruss Reiner


----------



## S.Reiner (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Morgen ONE WORTE


----------



## S.Reiner (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Nur fürs Auge :hai Gruss Reiner


----------



## Springmaus (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hallo,

 das finde ich sehr schön !

Ich bin neidisch auf dein klares Wasser !


----------



## Eva-Maria (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hallo Rainer,
klasse Bilder.
Wenn Du derart klares Wasser mit Deinem Filter hinkriegst... und keine Chemie reingekippt hast, dann hast Du es wohl alles richtig gemacht!
R E S P E K T!
Schön anzuschauen, Deine Fischis!


----------



## S.Reiner (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hallo und habt DANK für das Loben übers Wasser :beten Möchte mich aber auch bei vielen von Euch auch Bedanken den sonst wer ich wohl ( im warsten sinne des Wortes) Badengegangen.  und das alles one Chemie          nun zum Bösen teil für mich möchte oder muss meine Schubies Goldies und und und --------doch von den Koi trennen sie sind Kerngesund und suchen ein """"""GUTES""""" Zuhause wer also Intresse hat und bei mir in der Gegend wohnt  umsonst natürlich     Es sind schon einige süsse Fratze dabei . und nicht nach Bilder fragen die sind überall da bei . Jo KUCKEN gruss Reiner


----------



## S.Reiner (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Morgen Keiner na dannkopfkratz


----------



## S.Reiner (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Habe neues zuhause für die Goldies und Schubis beim negsten W W komme ich an sie heran hoffe ich allso alle vergeben !!!!!!! Gruss Reiner Wächt Keiner


----------



## S.Reiner (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Das ist der Grund ( BILD ) zu viel Fisch.


----------



## S.Reiner (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hallo ein trüber Tag aber die Friesur sitzt       Nu wieder Bilder


----------



## S.Reiner (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hab noch paar Bilder von Heut Viel Spass Euch allen Gruss Reiner


----------



## S.Reiner (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Und Heute noch een Paaaaaaaaaaaaaa bin mehr am Teich wie sonst wo  mein Weib sagt schon ich sollte mein Zelt da aufbauhen  warum eigentlich nicht Urlaub am Teich hab da vor immer geschraubt in der Garage da ist doch das Zelt echt nee Einladung  Mal ERLICH ich Liebe mein Weib


----------



## S.Reiner (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Und die KOI :cu


----------



## Christine (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hallo Reiner,

schön, daß Dir Deine Fische so einen Spaß machen. 

Ich will ja nicht meckern, aber Du musst jetzt nicht jeden Tag 20 Fotos von den Fischlis einstellen. Es sei denn, es ist was besonderes dabei. Zum einen ist das für den, der die Fische nicht kennt auf Dauer langweilig, zum anderen müssen wir sonst für Dich noch ein extra Bilder-Server mieten


----------



## S.Reiner (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hallo Blumenelse das wollte ich nicht damit bewirken ( Server )  Hat halt auch irgenwie Spass gemacht nu dann werde ich das lassen und wennst meinst das ihr den Platz braucht mache einfach alles weg . Hoffe trotzdem das der eine oder andere Spass drann hatte . :cu


----------



## Christine (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Mach Dir keine Sorgen, das ging den meisten so am Anfang. Die meisten Eltern finden Ihre Kinder schön und begabt


----------



## Olli.P (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hallo Reiner,

das hat Elschen doch ned böse gemeint 

Aber es würde auch reichen wenn du ab und an hier ein paar Bilder mit dem ein oder anderen Kommentar  einstellen würdest.......... 

Und dann bitte nicht nur Fische, sondern auch mal das drumherum!


----------



## S.Reiner (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Morgen   Nu es ist wie es soll und das ist auch gut so   Keine Sorge Und Danke ihr da das Leben geht weiter.   Gruss Reiner


----------



## S.Reiner (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Nun Heute 17.6.2011 das Wasser ist noch klarer geworden . Entschuldige ein Bild vom Wasser und eins für Dich      Gruss Reiner


----------



## Doc (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hey Reiner! Mal wieder: Tolle Bilder! 

Schau Dir mal meine an 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/32343/page-2/?q=hunger

Haste mal Lust aufn Bierchen?

P.S.: Was und wieviel fütterst Du so? Man findet dazu nicht wirklich tolle Aussagen ... KOI Menü ... O.K. ... aber wäre auch interessant


----------



## svenna80 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hallo Rainer!

Was hast du an Filtertechnik im Einsatz? Einen UVC-Klärer 55 Watt und dann sehe ich da auf dem einen Photo rechts zwei schwarze Kästen, die aussehen wie ein Filter und dann auf dem selben Photo noch einen schwarzen Kasten. Ist das auch eine Filter? 
Oder war das deine Wasserstandsangleichtonne?

Für wieviel Teichvolumen sind deine Filter ausgelegt?

Gruß Sven


----------



## S.Reiner (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hallo ihr Beiden Danke Doc :smoki  nu dann (Haste mal Lust aufn Bierchen? Kein Problem  nu das Koiessen  Kartoffeln mit Salz ( Reste) , Salat ,Koisticks,Erdbeeren,Möhren gerieben,Toast Brot,Meis, mach meistens so eine Kugel aus allem was da gerade so vorhanden ist.  
Nun das mit der Filterrung :hai   WilTec Bio-Teichfilter 350 B

- große Wasserdurchlaufmenge 
- optimale Entwicklung der Teichfilterbiologie
- Schmutzablass am Filterboden für Grobschmutz
- Einfaches und unkompliziertes Bio-Teichfilter-System!
- Dieses System sorgt schnell und zuverlässig für klares Wasser 
- Temperaturanzeige zur Messung der aktuellen Wassertemperatur
- verschiedene Filtermaterialien (spezielle Filterschwämme, Japanmatte) 
- Filtermaterialien lassen sich durch ein Schiebe-System einfach auspressen 

UVC 55 Watt  und 11 Watt ja    Für  wieviel Wasser ich Denke es kann nie genug sein an Filtermedien Bei Koi immer das doppelt Rechnen .Gruss Reiner


----------



## S.Reiner (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hallo Sven da haste mal einen ein Blick Und das wasser ist 1,50 Meter Tief gute durchsicht oder?????? hoffe das ich alles richtig mache


----------



## svenna80 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Ja, das Wasser bei dir ist schön klar! Deswegen auch die Nachfrage von mir. 

Gruß und Danke!

Sven


----------



## S.Reiner (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Ich habe mich bisher gewundert und gefragt,ob die "Bioabteilung" dieses Filters bei mir richtig funktioniert.
Das Wasser in der ersten Kammer läuft direkt über die blauen Schwämme hinweg.In der zweiten Kammer sind die gelben Schwämme oben fast trocken.
Jetzt habe ich auf deinen Bildern gesehen,dass das bei Dir genauso ist.Zumindest sieht es auf den Bildern so aus.Kannst Du das bestätigen?
Hast Du Starterbakterien benutzt?

VG
Mike 
 Hallo Mike Ja das ist bei mir auch so habe diesen Filter auch erst 3 Monate und noch nie geseubert schau hier  Starterbakterien hab ich von einer Forellenzucht 2 Liter das hat geholfen . Gruss Reiner


----------



## S.Reiner (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Nun noch ich auch wenn da wer  :smokiIst der nicht Schön :smoki


----------



## Springmaus (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

_Hallo,

ja der gefällt mir  aber ganz schön möppelig
_


----------



## S.Reiner (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hallo    Echt meinst der wer zu gut im Futter  Na Ja  aber nu zu den Kleinen Koi die ich Euch nicht vorenthalten will. Gruss Reiner aus Ü-P    P.S. Danke bin nicht so der Schreiber


----------



## S.Reiner (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hallo Ich bau noch einen Teich  mal was anderes


----------



## svenna80 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Ein Spielplatz für Erwachsene!


----------



## S.Reiner (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Ja  Das baut Frust und Sorgen ab es bleibt alles im der Pratsche hängen und kommt auch nicht mehr mit nach Haus


----------



## S.Reiner (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hallo da auch mal wer nach dem drum rum gefragt hatte  habe da wieder was gebastelt Brauche nur noch ein Boot :__ nase  Mal sehen wer da noch andockt


----------



## S.Reiner (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Guten Morgen  Also das ganze aus der Luft .  der Teich ist 4 Monate alt und noch im aufbau werde noch einiges endern Gruss Reiner S.


----------



## svenna80 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

So schön klares Wasser. Ich beneide dich!

Gruß Sven


----------



## S.Reiner (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hallo habe da etwas gefunden bei Goggle eingeben kopfkratz Was ist der Milchsäurebakterien- Pflanzenferment-Extrakt „Miracle ) Wer hat den nun Erfahrung mit Milchsäurebackis und könnte mir bei der Dosierung einen Rat geben. Allso :? :help Bitte ist den da keiner der Erfahrung hat mit Backis . Hab hin und her Gelesen aber da wirste nur noch mehr Kirre    Der eine Ja der andere blos nicht der negste ich weiss nicht und ich suche einen Gesunden Lebensweg für meine Koi .    Bitte um A...........t Gruss


----------



## svenna80 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Warum willsten da jetzt Milchsäurebakterien reinkippen? Dein Wasser ist doch super klar und den Fischen scheint es doch auch gut zu gehen?
Wenn du Geld investieren willst, dann kauf doch einfach noch ein paar Pflanzen, davon kann man eigentlich nie genug haben!

P.S.: Wenn du dich dafür entscheidest, dann mach nicht zu viel rein, sonst haste bald nen großen Joghurt im Garten...


----------



## S.Reiner (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hallo Sven  klares Wasser heisst noch lange nicht das mein Wasser gut für die Koi ist  Habe nu mal auf 20000 Liter 1 Liter in die Filter verteilt und werde alle 2 Wochen nach Dosieren . Werde es so wie dieser Bericht es Sagt ausprobieren (Was ist der Milchsäurebakterien- Pflanzenferment-Extrakt „Miracle  Bei Goggle dann Lesen Oki Gruss Reiner alles für der Koi und der Dackel natürlich.


----------



## S.Reiner (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Morgen mal für die Kucker:smoki gruss Reiner S.


----------



## S.Reiner (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hallo habe da mal Bilder von Gestern die Koi sehen so schlächt aus ob das vom guten Essen ist.  und meine Pflanzen machen auch Dick die Racker alles Essen die auf


----------



## S.Reiner (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hallo ihr Kucker ich will ja nicht Meckern aber habt ihr denn nichts zu sagen ( schreiben ) kein Mecker alles gut keine zu Dicken Fische nixs .:smoki  Was Los  Nu so ist es Heute und ich bau weiter.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hallo Reiner,

wenn Du das brauchst 

Also, dann fangen wir mal an zu meckern über Deinen wirklich sehr schönen Teich:

- Die Rohre stören und müssen weg
- Die Regentonne/ Filter im und am Teich ebenso. 

Ich denke, das reicht erstmal und Du hast wieder gut zu tun. 

Als Idee für die Regentonne, evtl. eine Pflanzinsel drumherum anlegen und dann mit Schilf, Lilien, ... zuwuchern lassen.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## S.Reiner (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Danke Thomas mindestens etwas  Mecker    Aber das kommt noch weg mit den Gerohre muss noch überlegen wie alles über ein Wasserrad ein laufen könnte . Der Teich ist von diesem Jahr im März seid dem Bau Bau Bau ich rum Gruss Reiner


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Oh ja, ein Wasserrad ist geau das Richtige an Deinem Häuschen. Dann bastel mal fleißig, ich bin wirklich gespannt wie das aussieht.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Doc (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Ich hasse das Wort: DITO 

Deine Steine sind besetzt mit Algen ... Deine Kiesel sind sauber und der Rest auch ... wie machstn das bloß? :shock


----------



## S.Reiner (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hallo Markus  Das machen die Koi die lutschen die Kiesel und bringen ihre Küsche auf hoch Glanz           Was macht den dein Teichprojekt wird es balt Losgehen . Komme dann mal schauhen wenn Du willst .  Hab da was da kannste sehen das sie Hausputz machen:smoki


----------



## S.Reiner (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hallo Gestern mal so Paar Fotos gemacht .   Viel Spass beim Kucken :smoki  die Hungerleider und dann noch Sie oder Er


----------



## S.Reiner (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hoffe es gefällt Euch die kleinen Racker  Jam Jam Und das Wetter von Heute


----------



## S.Reiner (12. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hallo:smoki so ist es wenn ich mein Futter den Koi anbiete.   hoffe es ist auch bei Euch so   Gruss Reiner


----------



## S.Reiner (23. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hallo Ihr Teichler habe im Wald eine schöne Wurzel gefunden  kommt nem Kroko schon sehr na


----------



## S.Reiner (23. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Meine Koi beim Essen  Jamm Jamm


----------



## S.Reiner (25. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Gerade ist er mir über den Weg gelaufen der kleine Racker P. S.:? hoffe es ist O.K. gruss Reiner


----------



## Plätscher (25. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*



Reiner S schrieb:


> hoffe es ist O.K. gruss Reiner



Wenn du seine Rechte am eigenen Bild  gewahrt hast und er dir nicht sagte das sein Foto hier nicht erscheinen soll, dann ist es OK.


----------



## S.Reiner (26. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Danke mache alle meine Fotos selber und der Igel ist in unserem Garten ob er allerdings en Agenten  hat weiss ich nicht aber er ist halt Fotogen der kleine.  und one __ Zecken .


----------



## S.Reiner (29. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Morgen  wieder bis auf 3 Koi alle anderen Koi weg  warum und wie weiss ich leider nicht denn Gestern waren sie um 19 Uhr noch da. Es ist zum Kot...  Nu geht mein Koi Spass hier zu Ende denn das halte ich nicht aus  wünsche allen viel Glück und Gesunde Koi  bis irgend wann vieleicht mal :sorry aber ich kann nicht anders   Reiner


----------



## Frankia (19. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hallo Reiner,

sorry die blöde Frage:
Was ist passiert.........


----------



## S.Reiner (19. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Ja ich Liebe auch Vögel und die haben ihren anteil geholt one mich mal zu fragen ob ich das erlaube. aber so ist halt die Natur 
und alle haben Hunger  was solls das Leben geht weiter  
Jo so ists:beten beten und hoffen  Gruss


----------



## Frankia (19. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hallo Reiner,



> was solls das Leben geht weiter



ja Gott  sei Dank unnd nach jedem Winter kommt wieder ein Sommer und ein Neuanfang----
denke ich.........


----------



## S.Reiner (25. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Neuanfang:? Nu das glaube ich nicht  aber ich habe noch die drei von der Tankstelle  Aber danke du bist der einziege der gefragt hat mir bleiben viele schöne Bilder Gruss


----------



## Olli.P (25. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hallo Reiner,




> Aber danke du bist der einziege der gefragt hat......



Was sollte man da großartig Fragen 


Wer deinen Thread verfolgt hat, kann sich an fünf Fingern abzählen was passiert ist....... 

Du hast es ja selbst mehrfach, das [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/62/]er[/URL] schon auf der lauer liegt. 

Die zweite [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/108/]hiobsbotschaft[/URL]................... 


Wenn man den Teich  [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/23/]Reihereinstiegsgerecht[/URL] baut, muss man mit so was rechnen...... 

[OT]Was jetzt aber nicht heißen soll, das man keine Flachwasserzone mehr einrichten sollte, das muss jeder im Vorfeld für sich entscheiden!  [/OT]


Bei mir am Teich liegt die minimale Einstiegstiefe bei ca. 80cm und seit dem haben wir hier keinen __ Reiher mehr auf der lauer geseh'n............


----------



## S.Reiner (26. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Danke Olaf erstens hatte ich garnichts mehr geschrieben bis (   Hallo Reiner,

sorry die blöde Frage:
Was ist passiert......... 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Gruß Reinhold     und ist er ja wohl der einzige oder . 

(Wenn man den Teich Reihereinstiegsgerecht baut, muss man mit so was rechnen) Solltest mal am anfang Lesen das ist mir mehrfach so emfohlen worden mach nee Flachwasserzone :?

Was sollte man da großartig Fragen  ja das hatte ich mir auch gedacht alls Reinhold das schrieb aber ich wollte doch Nett bleiben nun sonst nichts .


----------



## Annett (31. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hallo Reiner.

Hast Du mal die Reiher-Themen mit den dort vorgeschlagenen Abwehrmaßnahmen durchgelesen? Dürfte mehr als einen Abend mit Lesestoff füllen.

In Deinem Fall wären wohl Angelschnüre in der richtigen Höhe (ca. Kniehöhe) und in luftiger Höhe quer über dem Teich die beste Lösung...


----------



## S.Reiner (24. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hallo Annett Guckste auf Seite 7 da hab ich das alles mit den Angelschnüren schon ausprobiert . Ich scheine nur auf der einflugschneise der Reier zu liegen und die finden die bunten Koi ebend sehr lecker nun werde ich das ganze mit einem stabielen Netz schützen damit die Schlingel nicht mehr in irgend einer weise an die Kois kommen. Trotz allem macht es noch immer grossen Spass und ich habe auch schon neue Koi Geschenkt bekommen . Danke an die User die mir das ermöglicht haben aber nicht genant werden möchten. ----------Gruss Reiner


----------



## S.Reiner (25. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hallo Teichler habe mal nach der herkunft unseres Wassers geschaut . Nu weiss ich auch warum es so gut und unbelastet ist denn es kommt aus der Wehebachtalsperre und da ist scheinbar die Welt noch etwas in ortnung.


----------



## S.Reiner (30. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hallo da kannste mal Sehen was er macht wenn mein Brot gestohlen wird


----------



## S.Reiner (25. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hallo ihr Lieben Heute hatte ich nun endlich nee Künstleriche eingebung und aus einem Baumkopf ( __ Esche ) ist ein doch dekoratives Gartenelement geworden. Gruss Reiner  -----------Rechts vorher Lings Nachher--------------


----------



## S.Reiner (27. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Morgen bin schon ein wenig  das es hier keinem gefält  ist doch voll Natur aber so ist das Leben ebend


----------



## Frankia (27. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hallo Reiner,

super Pflanztopf-Idee...........

aber es hat halt nicht jeder so ein Unikat im Garten...........


----------



## S.Reiner (26. März 2012)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hallo Teichler
Ich bin wieder da und mache auch schon ganz gut radau um ein Weibchen zu locken.
P.S. Danke Reinhold
Gruss Reiner


----------



## S.Reiner (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hallo 
Mal Gestern den ganzen Tag im Garten verbracht und das ist mir da vor die Linse geraten
am Baum die Maus
auf dem Baum das Eichhorn
und in der Miste den Düno ja der Sommer kommt ( JUU HUUU
Gruss Reiner


----------



## S.Reiner (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Teichvorstellung*

Hallo 
Mal ein paar Bilder hoffe sie gefallen Euch :?
Gruss R.


----------

